# CTD - Sticky brake pedal



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anybody know why my brake pedal would "stick" ever so slightly when you first hit the brakes? If you hit them once, and then again a few seconds later, it doesn't do it, but if you drive a while and very lightly push on the brake, it does it again. I don't think anything is wrong. I assume these have some sort of hydra-boost system (I haven't looked yet). I just got it last week, and started noticing it a few days ago. So far I love the car and the way it runs in the mountains. Any thoughts, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Never noticed on mine but my first thought would be some air bubbles in the brake lines.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

One of your calipers sticking? I would suspect the rear ones might have some road debris or rust in them.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Cruzator said:


> Does anybody know why my brake pedal would "stick" ever so slightly when you first hit the brakes? If you hit them once, and then again a few seconds later, it doesn't do it, but if you drive a while and very lightly push on the brake, it does it again. I don't think anything is wrong. I assume these have some sort of hydra-boost system (I haven't looked yet). I just got it last week, and started noticing it a few days ago. So far I love the car and the way it runs in the mountains. Any thoughts, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I have noticed a slight resistance similar to what you are describing as well. I just figured it was the brake booster or something with the pedal movement or brake light switch. It is very slight and always consistent, I don't believe it is anything to worry about.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you mean that it sticks on, like brakes are applied and not released?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine does this. Told the dealer. They said can't reproduce even though it happens almost every time. I stopped worrying about it and put it on my list of things to argue with them about just before it hits 36k.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

have noticed this when car was new but seems to of disappeared or I`am used to it . was very slight.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I have noticed a slight resistance similar to what you are describing as well. I just figured it was the brake booster or something with the pedal movement or brake light switch. It is very slight and always consistent, I don't believe it is anything to worry about.


That's kind of what I was thinking. I took a look up there today and figured it's either the switch or the rubber boot.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

diesel said:


> Do you mean that it sticks on, like brakes are applied and not released?


No, just resistance on the pedal when you first push on it. No actual brake issues. It is very slight.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks. I'm glad to hear other people have noticed this too. Must be the nature of the beast.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Cruzator said:


> Thanks. I'm glad to hear other people have noticed this too. Must be the nature of the beast.


It could be one of those things that will "wear-in" over time as well. The car is pretty new, give it a couple months. If it gets worse, then it's definitely something to be concerned with.

AFAIK, the gas Cruze has not seen this issue. Since the diesel has larger front brakes (not sure if the calipers are larger or just the discs?), the master cylinder may be different?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I just looked at GM parts online. As I suspected, the diesel uses a hydraulic booster, were the gassers use a vacuum booster. I bet the "sticky pedal" is just the actuator valve (my term) kicking in to apply hydraulic boost pressure.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will have to pay closer attention to see if I notice anything like this.


----------

